# What would you trade for Asik?



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Of course the fact is that trading for Asik pretty much has to involve Jefferson because of the money that they make. I doubt that our front office is willing to do that, because they are trying to win. It seems like the Rockets could do better as well. 

Our pick belongs to Chicago if we finish above 10th, but we have the opportunity to get Detroit's pick if it's not top 8 and the Portland pick if it's not top 12. Seems fairly likely that we end up with both to me. Right now it does not look like giving up the Portland pick is that huge a deal, but the wheel could fall off for them.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> Of course the fact is that trading for Asik pretty much has to involve Jefferson because of the money that they make. I doubt that our front office is willing to do that, because they are trying to win. It seems like the Rockets could do better as well.
> 
> Our pick belongs to Chicago if we finish above 10th, but we have the opportunity to get Detroit's pick if it's not top 8 and the Portland pick if it's not top 12. Seems fairly likely that we end up with both to me. Right now it does not look like giving up the Portland pick is that huge a deal, but the wheel could fall off for them.


I actually don't think you can build the trade around Jefferson unless you're including Lin as well - Al's making $13.5 million this year while Asik's cap figure is 8 and change(same for Lin). Money-wise, the better starting points are either Sessions or Henderson (who I doubt Houston would be interested in) with one of the young guys or McRoberts thrown in to make the numbers work. 

For the record, I don't think Asik is the right fit for this team. A Jefferson-Asik-MKG frontcourt is going to be a spacing nightmare, especially with two below-average three-point shooters in the backcourt.


----------

